# situation in England



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, You brought up the situation that has developed in England on another thread that has apparently been removed. i asked you for more information on this as i think people here would be helpe by knowing about it.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I highly recommed Mike helping you with this and emailing him, it was a big concern for people in the field over there with regards to IBS.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestion, eric. Mike wasn't aware of any big incidents beyond the kind of thing that's going to develop here when people start waking up to the idea that can set up as IBS experts without training. That's why I'm trying to get some training going and have been disappointed not to get a lot of feedback here Are there other places I could get patients' views on this?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

forgot to add that he said he's going to try to visit the bb soon so get your questions ready.tom


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

huh? You are always so cryptic.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to ask eric for details. he brought it up on another thread. i just stared this one to remind him to give details. he suggested i write to Mike. i wrote to Mike and he responded. if you want more information abou the situation in England ou could write to Mike also I think.tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Well... I've been absent a short while so I don't know anything about a situation in England, so I guess I can't have an opinion here either?Why the boxing gloves? What's going on here?It just makes sense to me that since we're all sick... we need to help each other rather than hurt each other?Tom... Eric.... you are both friends of mine ... I hate to see this happening. Can we take steps to resolve whatever the difficulty is in a way that is mutually acceptable for everyone?Regardless of your differences..... this kind of stress is only going to cause our symptoms to worsen.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I guess eric isn't going to fill it in for people but he posted something about England he said came from Mike and then when I asked he said I should email Mike which I did and that's why the thread. tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

?Dunno.... only that there's far too much negativity going on.... I just posted a message in an effort to mend a few wounds on the main forum, but I think Jeff deleted the whole thread, so... my post and everyone else's went down the toilet.


----------

